# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Intelektualët në një shqëri komuniste

## Arbushi

deshmuesi
Anetar i ri
Posts: 47
(6/30/01 11:35:07 pm)
Reply  intelektualet ne nje shoqeri komuniste -diktatoriale.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shoqerite komuniste jane shoqerite me te egra ndaj intelektit te vertete kombetar . Shoqerite komuniste diktatoriale, lindin shtresen intelektuale te reme, dhe varrosin shtresen e vertete intelektuale. Nese do te shohesh nje shoqeri Komuniste diktatoriale, gjeja me kryesore qe te bie ne sy eshte fakti se , kjo shtrese e reme intelektuale , e udheheq kombin drejt nje regresioni fatal. Ajo mbjell anti kombetarizimin dhe anti atdhedashurine brenda shoqerise se vet.kjo eshte nje nder arsyet e medha se perse sot shomica e shqipetareve , nuk kane nacionalizmin dhe atdhedashurine per vendin dhe kombin e vet.
Bazat dhe formimi intelektual , fillon qysh ne familje.Familje te verteta intelektualesh , kane ditur qe te rritin dhe te edukojne brezin e ardhshem intelektual. Por nuk mund te perjashtosh edhe mundesi te tjera , te cilat ndikojne ne formimin intelektual. Intelektualet jane forca vitale e nje kombi. Me ane te saj shoqeria shkon perpara drejt nje civilizimi dhe progresi demokratik. Kjo ka rendesi shume te madhe per nje komb.
Le ti hedhim nje veshtrim kombit tone. Me ardhjen e diktatures komuniste ne pushtet, vendi yne mori te tatepjeten qysh ne fillimin e tij . Cfare ndodhi? Gjeja e pare ishte: elminimi i shtreses se vertete intelektuale. Shqiperise i humbi gjeja me e cmuar truri, dhe truri eshte drejtim . Komunistet shqipetare ,duke qen nje shtrese e reme intelektualesh , jau la ne dore drejtimin , vendeve fqinj, te cilet ne qeder te tyre kishin dhe kane , Eleminimin kombetar shqiptar. Qysh ne kete pike kjo shtrese intelektuale tregon paaftesine e vet, imoralitetin dhe antinacionalizmin e vet. Qysh ketu fillon reagimi i shtreses se vertete intelektuale, e cila nuk u pajtua ne asnje pike dhe qendroi burrerisht duke mbrojtur vlerat kombetare, duke mbrojtur lirine dhe nderin eshoqerise se vet. Nuk dua qe te permend me tutje se si dhe ku e coi Shqiperine , kjo shtrese e reme intelektuale.
Koherat dhe pervoja vertetojne plotesisht se shoqeria Komunisto diktatoriale,nuk mund te kete ne krye shtresen e vertete intelektuale . Ajo gjate gjith kohes e lufton dhe e burgos kete shtrese te vertete intelektuale , sepse ajo e ndjen plotesisht paaftesine e saj ne ballafaqim me te. Nje antinacionalist kure nuk mund te hyje ne eliten e intelektit kombetare. Intelektualet e vertete hedhin baza ne ecurine e nje kombi, pra ata hyjne ne pavdekesine kombetare . Asnje regjim sadoqofte diktatorial nuk mund ti zhkule ata nga zemra dhe truri i kombit. U perpoqen komunistet qe te hynin ne eliten intelektuale kombetare, por vepra e tyre ishte vetem nje mashtim , antikombetar dhe plangprishje. Mem kujtohet njehere kur dikush me tha se E. Hoxha duhej te hyje ne eliten intelektuale te kombit shqiptar , sepse ai e kthehu kombin nga nje vend i prapambetur ne nje vent te zhvilluar.Pergjigja ime ishte fare e shkurter , vetem me dy fjale : Provoni qe ta beni. Nuk jane njerezit ata qe i futin intelektualet ne eliten kombatare, eshte pikerisht vepra e tyre . kush e futi , fishten ,Konicen ,Nolin e plot e plot te tjere ? Enveri ,intelektuali me i paafte qe kam njohur ndinjehere, eshte ai qe hodhi balte mbi eliten me te ndritur intelektuale te kombit tone. Por sa do balte qe hodhi, koha vertetoj se floriri mbetet flori, edhe nese i hedh balten persiper.
Mendoj se u zgjata pak si teper , mendoj qe ta vazhdoj kete shkrim ne teme te dyte.
Me respekt Deshmuesi.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Para skuadrës së pushkatimit në oborrin e Gjykatës në Durrës një intelektual i shquar i yni, kur iu kërkua dëshira e fundit, kërkoi: - JU LUTEM MË THONI CILA ËSHTË ARSYEJA QË PO MË PUSHKATONI???????!
- Ky pra ishte regjimi i Enverit!
Agim

----------


## Arbushi

pse nuk thoni qe paska qene fare ai... une do kisha kerku te beja nje telefonate si ai te reklama... una telefonata ti slava la vita ...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mila

Komunistet ua kishin friken intelektualeve,njerezve te ngritur e sidomos te pavarur ne mendime.
Me te marre pushtetin ata qe ishin shume te degjuar e me shume influence,i pushkatuan.
Ata te cilet, perseri ishin te njohur po me me pak influence i futen neper burgje ku u kalben
Pastaj qe ai grup apo shtrese me pak te njohur te cilet  vetem se u transferua nga vendi ku kish lindur e kish emer ne qytete ku nuk i njihte njeri.
Per diktaturen mjedisi me i mire eshte injoranca!

----------


## BlEdIi

Aman mor aman nuk jeni ngop 50 vjet me ata po dhe ketu do na i permendni....
Ata e ben qe populli Shqiptar as sot e kesaj dite nuk po perparon vetem per faktin sepse ata e mesuan te vidhte(nuk kish buk ne darke dhe duhet te siguronte femijet me te ngren)
Vdiste burri 30 vjec se nuk kish buk dhe hante qep,dhe kujt i behej vone...pa plotesuar normen atje ta tundje si plaste njeriu.

----------


## buleci

shum te nderuar zoterinj.
per mendimin tim ajo qe thoni ju eshte parcialisht e vertete dhe esauriente ose me sakte berthama e diskuimt tuaj eshte plotesisht e sakte.
them keshtu sepse cdo diskutim duhet te zihet nga koka dhe jo nga fundi,atehere fundi e shte ajo qe thoni ju,se shoqeria komuniste e asaj kohe u mundua te shuante flaken e intelektualve shqiptaer te cilet numuroheshin me gishtat e dores ne shqiperine 90% analfabete te pas clirimit,por ne sic na meson historia dime se instaurimi i nje sistemi dhe zhdukja e nje tjetri qofte ky sistem qe politik ekonomik apo social sjell sakrifica humane ose cdo revolucion ka firo thot shqiptari.
atehere ne gjith shoqerine njerezore te mbas luftes se dyte boterore ndodhen mutacine te thella sic thashe me lart polt, soc, ekonom,keto mutacine sollen dhe pasojat e tyre pozitive dhe negative ne progresin apo ne regresin e kombeve te ndryshem por kjo teme ka shum hapesira per interpretim,nuk dua te ndalem ketu.
ajo qe dua te them eshte se nje sistem cfardolloj  nuk eshte i gjithi izi apo gjithi i bardhe ai eshte me njyra, udhetimi i tij drejt suksesit apo zhdukjes(flas gjithmonre per sistemet)nuk eshte nje vije e drejte por ka shume oshilacine,dhe njerzit qe diskutojne  ne temat per intelektuale duhet te pushojne se qene te gjithe komuniste apo te gjithe kapitaliste. sidomos shqiptaret duhet te mesojne  te jene me elastike,por me sa duket keta shqiptare nuk dine dhe nuk duan te mesojne te jene interpretues te marin te mirat dhe te largojne te ligat e cdo sistemi,kjo pra te nderua zoterinj ka sjelle ata qe ne shqiperi vipa jane politikanet,qe ne shqperi te gjith e njohin ZANIN e vlores po asnjeri nga te rinjte nuk e di si quhet drejtori i teatrit operas dhe baleti.keto diskutime pa skelet sjellin qe sot intelektualet shqiptare lajne pjata e fshijne xhamat e pronareve injorante te europes amerikes e kanadase.
sitemi komunist i enverit sipas disave vdiq intelekt dhe ai i nanos apo i berishes i ringjalli,èpo kjo eshte qesharake.
as njeri dhe as tjetri nuk nuk beri nje hic per intelektualet sepse shqiptari dhe pse politikisht eshete ne pluralizem ai vazhdon akoma te mendoje si monist,dhe vazhdon te shkruaje neper forume tema qe nuk vlejne per asgje.
hajt me te mira

----------


## kurkushi

> deshmuesi
> Anetar i ri
> Posts: 47
> (6/30/01 11:35:07 pm)
> Reply  intelektualet ne nje shoqeri komuniste -diktatoriale.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Shoqerite komuniste jane shoqerite me te egra ndaj intelektit te vertete kombetar . Shoqerite komuniste diktatoriale, lindin shtresen intelektuale te reme, dhe varrosin shtresen e vertete intelektuale. Nese do te shohesh nje shoqeri Komuniste diktatoriale, gjeja me kryesore qe te bie ne sy eshte fakti se , kjo shtrese e reme intelektuale , e udheheq kombin drejt nje regresioni fatal. Ajo mbjell anti kombetarizimin dhe anti atdhedashurine brenda shoqerise se vet.kjo eshte nje nder arsyet e medha se perse sot shomica e shqipetareve , nuk kane nacionalizmin dhe atdhedashurine per vendin dhe kombin e vet.
> Bazat dhe formimi intelektual , fillon qysh ne familje.Familje te verteta intelektualesh , kane ditur qe te rritin dhe te edukojne brezin e ardhshem intelektual. Por nuk mund te perjashtosh edhe mundesi te tjera , te cilat ndikojne ne formimin intelektual. Intelektualet jane forca vitale e nje kombi. Me ane te saj shoqeria shkon perpara drejt nje civilizimi dhe progresi demokratik. Kjo ka rendesi shume te madhe per nje komb.
> Le ti hedhim nje veshtrim kombit tone. Me ardhjen e diktatures komuniste ne pushtet, vendi yne mori te tatepjeten qysh ne fillimin e tij . Cfare ndodhi? Gjeja e pare ishte: elminimi i shtreses se vertete intelektuale. Shqiperise i humbi gjeja me e cmuar truri, dhe truri eshte drejtim . Komunistet shqipetare ,duke qen nje shtrese e reme intelektualesh , jau la ne dore drejtimin , vendeve fqinj, te cilet ne qeder te tyre kishin dhe kane , Eleminimin kombetar shqiptar. Qysh ne kete pike kjo shtrese intelektuale tregon paaftesine e vet, imoralitetin dhe antinacionalizmin e vet. Qysh ketu fillon reagimi i shtreses se vertete intelektuale, e cila nuk u pajtua ne asnje pike dhe qendroi burrerisht duke mbrojtur vlerat kombetare, duke mbrojtur lirine dhe nderin eshoqerise se vet. Nuk dua qe te permend me tutje se si dhe ku e coi Shqiperine , kjo shtrese e reme intelektuale.
> ...


S`eshte aspak e vertete zoteri,ju vetem po mashtroni vetvehten me kete qe keni shkraur e jo edhe te tjeret!
Futeni pak kete drith ne mullirin tuaj,nese e keni...çka dyshoj,dhe bluajeni njehere para se ta hidhni per ta ngrene te tjeret!
Logjikisht kjo qe shkruani ,s`eshte e mundur te behet as sot e le me atehere!

----------


## kurkushi

> Para skuadrës së pushkatimit në oborrin e Gjykatës në Durrës një intelektual i shquar i yni, kur iu kërkua dëshira e fundit, kërkoi: - JU LUTEM MË THONI CILA ËSHTË ARSYEJA QË PO MË PUSHKATONI???????!
> - Ky pra ishte regjimi i Enverit!
> Agim


Po te pushkatojme se je nje kafshe dhe s`di se ç`deme i ke sjelle dhe po i sjelle shtetit dhe kombit shqiptar me paditurine tende te pakorigjueshme!
Kafshet behen theror e jo njerezit!

Lavdi Jetes dhe vepres se me te madhit shqiptar te historise Profetit Shqiptar ENVER HOXHA

----------


## kurkushi

> Komunistet ua kishin friken intelektualeve,njerezve te ngritur e sidomos te pavarur ne mendime.
> Me te marre pushtetin ata qe ishin shume te degjuar e me shume influence,i pushkatuan.
> Ata te cilet, perseri ishin te njohur po me me pak influence i futen neper burgje ku u kalben
> Pastaj qe ai grup apo shtrese me pak te njohur te cilet  vetem se u transferua nga vendi ku kish lindur e kish emer ne qytete ku nuk i njihte njeri.
> Per diktaturen mjedisi me i mire eshte injoranca!


Ne çdo kohe te historise,intelektualet jane  dhe do te jene ata qe i prijne jetes, ngjarjeve dhe ndryshimeve ne shoqeri.Keta intelektuale mund te jene te papranueshem per mjeranet, trathtaret, armiqte e nje vendi apo kombi,por gjithnje elita e nje vendi apo kombi eshte ajo qe gjendet perballe rreziqeve qe i kanosen shtetit-kombit. Keta luftetare qe u dalin para kercenimeve te kohes mund te jene edhe te pa shkolluar neper shkollat e huaja, pa diploma armiqesh por ata jane vlera e vertete e atij kombi siq ishte rasti me Inteligjencen kombetare shqiptare Enveriste!
Eshte shume normale qe sot te lehin qejte e ndryshem te ushqyer neper shtallat e huaja antishqiptare, se jo ky, jo ai intelektual ... por keto jane vetem pordhe ne ajr...se intelektuali s`do ia leshoje vendin asnjehere jo intelektualit qe ta udheheqe nje lufte apo nje pune te rendesishme kombetare...  por keto jane RRENA me tonelata!
Ke ne shqiptaret, tani eshte bere tradite  qe titullin Intelektual po e ndajne jointelektualet duke ia dhene  ata kete titull kujt te duan  pa asfarwe kriteri ,vetem sipas urdherit te armikut Kombetar!

----------

